# How is the shuttle service for Diamond Resorts (Grande Beach)?



## cyntravel (Mar 26, 2012)

I have family traveling in Oct that needs to know how the shuttle service is to the Disney parks.

If you have recommendations I would greatly appreciate your help.  

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## fluke (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think that Grande Beach offers a shuttle surface.  I checked the DRI website and see no mention of any shuttle service.  I suggest contacting the resort directly to clarify.


----------



## dwojo (Mar 30, 2012)

Call the resort to verify but the last time I was there they did not have shuttle service.


----------



## angell52 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a Grand Beach owner and there is no shuttle service to the parks.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cypress Pointe Resort is the Diamond Resort that offers shuttle services to Disney.


----------

